# Tybee island in march



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So im going to Savannah GA. in late march. Figured while im there I might be able to get in some surf fishing on tybee island. Im from NC and have a fair amount of experience surf fishing up here. I have a couple of questions for you guys. From what i have read up on, and looked at on google earth there are some jetties on the north and south ends. Would you guys recommend these or will any stretch of beach do? Also, what can i expect to catch from the surf that time of year? Not interested in sharks, would like to catch something i can eat.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

For surf fishing Tybee I recommend anywhere on the northern half of the island. And around where the river meets the ocean.

Late march really depends on where the water temps are for how good the fishing is. Generally expect Whiting, Bluefish, Weakfish, Hake, Spots, Rays and other assorted small fish. Maybe a Dogfish or Bonnethead.

If its slow ocean side move around to the river, its deeper water. Note, our tide swings are 6-8 feet.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I noticed the big tides on Google earth due to the tide lines. Would you suggest fishing around the jettie in the north end?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

!0-4. You might be able to score a Sheepshead, Red, or Black Drum fishing next to the jetties. Note; If the weather is nice the jetties can get crowded.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Fatback;886826 Note; If the weather is nice the jetties can get crowded.[/QUOTE said:


> If Mombo Pungo fishes OBX in the fall he'd be use to crowds. Like geese in a park after a peanut up there


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

If you decide to fish the north end near the river channel be wary of passing container ships. I've seen a few mini tsunamis after they pass.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

buckstand said:


> If Mombo Pungo fishes OBX in the fall he'd be use to crowds. Like geese in a park after a peanut up there


I stay away from Hatteras. I prefer Ocracoke and CALO. Don't have to deal with crowds and the fishing is still good.


----------



## MyTybee2016 (Feb 23, 2016)

Big growling yawn and stretch...Seasons Greetings. Did someone mention Tybee and March? Can't say Tybee and March without mentioning the Back River. Countdown to Showtime...keep you guys and gals posted


----------

